# بحث منقول عن الذكاء الصناعي



## م المصري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

علم الذكاء الصناعي​
الذكاء الصناعي: هي برامج الكمبيوتر التي تحاكي طريقة تفكير البشر، وفي إحدى المرات أعتقد علماء الكمبيوتر أن هذا ممكن وسهلٌ ولكنهم لم يتمكنوا من الوصول إلى ذلك بعد وبدلاً من ذلك فإن معظم الكمبيوترات مازالت تظهر درجة واضحة من الغباء الصناعي.
علم الذكاء الإصطناعي : هو أحد علوم الحاسب الآلي الحديثة التي تبحث عن أساليب متطورة لبرمجته للقيام بأعمال واستنتاجات تشابه ولو في حدود ضيقة تلك الأساليب التي تنسب لذكاء الإنسان ، فهو بذلك علم يبحث أولاً في تعريف الذكاء الإنساني وتحديد أبعاده ، ومن ثم محاكاة بعض خواصه ، وهنا يجب توضيح أن هذا العلم لا يهدف إلى مقارنة أو ماشبهة العقل البشري الذي خلقه الله جلت قدرته وعظمته بالآلة التي هي من صنع المخلوق ، بل يهدف هذا العلم الجديد إلى فهم العمليات الذهنية المعقدة التي يقوم بها العقل البشري أثناء ممارسته ( التفكير ) ومن ثم ترجمة هذه العمليات الذهنية إلى ما يوازيها من عمليات محاسبية تزيد من قدرة الحاسب على حل المشاكل المعقدة. 

الذكاء الإنساني : قال الله تعالى في محكم آياته : 
( ومن أياته يريكم البرق خوفاً وطمعاً وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون ) .. وقال سبحانه ( إن في خلق السموات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الآلباب ) صدق الله العظيم. 
ويبين هذا القول الكريم أهمية العمليات الذهنية ( mental processes ) أولاً في تمييز الإنسان عن غيره من المخلوقات ، وثانياً في تمييز إنسان عن آخر ، ومع أن الذكاء هو من أهم العمليات أو الأنشطة التي يقوم بها عقل الإنسان فإنه يصعب تعريفه بدقة : أهو القدرة على الاستنتاج ؟ أم هو القدرة على تحصيل العلم وتطبيقه ؟ أم هو القدرة على استيعاب الأشياء وتصورها والتأثير عليها في العالم الحسي ؟ وبدون الدخول في أمور فلسفية عميقة فإن الذكاء يمكن تعريفه بكل ما تقدم ويزيد ، فهو في نطاقه الواسع قد يشمل جميع العمليات الذهنية من نبوغ وابتكار وتحكم في الحركة والحواس والعواطف ، أما في نطاق دراسة علم الذكاء الاصطناعي للحاسبات الآلية فيمكن تعريفه في نطاق قدرة الإنسان على تصور الأشياء وتحليل خواصها والخروج باستنتاجات منها ، فهو بذلك يمثل قدرة الإنسان على تطوير نموذج ذهني لمجال من مجالات الحياة وتحديد عناصره واستخلاص العلاقات الموجودة بينها ، ومن ثم استحدث ردود الفعل التي تتناسب مع أحداث ومواقف هذا المجال. 
ولكي نتعرف على تفاصيل هذا التعريف فلنتصور أن شخصين ذهبا معاً لمشاهدة مباراة لكرة القدم ، وكان أحدهما متمكناً من قوانين اللعبة وخططها وأسماء اللاعبين وأهمية نتيجة المبارة على المسابقات المختلفة ، في حين كان الشخص الآخر أبعد ما يكون عن كرة القدم وقوانينها ، وبعد انتهاء المباراة طلبنا من كل منهما التعليق على ما رأى ، فإننا سوف نجد أن الشخص الأول قادر على تقديم تحليل " ذكي " للمباراة وخطط الفريقين في اللعب والأخطاء التي ارتكبها ، ولوجدنا أن تعليق الشخص الثاني هو في الغالب بدائي قد لا يتعدى وصفاً بسيطاً لعدد 22 لاعباً يتنافسون بالملابس الرياضية على كرة واحدة بدون هدف أو معنى .. ومن ذلك يمكن أن نستنتج أن سبب قيام الأول بتحليل ذكي هو وجود ما يمكن تسميته بنموذج اللعبة وقوانينها في ذهنه ، مما مكنه من استرجاع وتحليل المواقف وحوداث المباراة التي شاهدها ، في حين أن انعدام هذا النموذج لدى الشخص الثاني أدى إلى بساطة تعليقه على المباراة ، ولو أننا تركنا الشخص الثاني مدة كافية لمشاهدة مباريات عديدة فإنه من الجائز أن يقوم بتطوير نموذج في ذهنه عن هذه اللعبة ولأمكنه تقديم تحليل موضوعي عنها فيما بعد كما أن في استطاعة الشخص الأول تطوير النموذج الذي استحدثه وتغيير عناصره كلما جد جديد ، وبالتالي فإن الإنسان قادر على استحداث النماذج الذهنية التي نتحدث عنها بالممارسة والتفكير ومن ثم تطويرها إذا لزم الأمر. 

ومن أهم فوائد هذا النموذج الذهني الذي يستحدثه الإنسان لا شعورياً انه يساعده على حصر الحقائق ذات العلاقة بالموضوع في مجال البحث وتبسيط الخطوات المعقدة التي تتميز بها الصورة الحقيقية. فإذا كان مجال البحث مثلاً ، هو الحالة الصحية لقلب أحد المرضى ، فإن النموذج الذهني الذي يستحدثه الطبيب المختص عن المريض يتركز على العلاقات المهمة مثل ضغط دم المريض ونسبة السكر والكوليسترول في الدم ، ويستبعد العلاقات غير المهمة مثل الأكلة المفضلة للمريض ومقاس ثوبه ولون سيارته وخلافه.

الذكاء الاصطناعي : يمكن تعريف الذكاء الاصطناعي للحاسب الآلي بأنه القدرة على تمثيل نماذج محاسبية ( Computer Models ) لمجال من مجالات الحياة وتحديد العلاقات الأساسية بين عناصره ، ومن ثم استحداث ردود الفعل التي تتناسب مع أحداث ومواقف هذا المجال ، فالذكاء الاصطناعي بالتالي مرتبط أولاً بتمثيل نموذج محاسبي لمجال من المجالات ، ومن ثم استرجاعه وتطويره ، ومرتبط ثانياً بمقارنته مع مواقف وأحدث مجال البحث للخروج باستنتاجات مفيدة ، ويتضح أن الفرق بين تعريفي الذكاء الاصطناعي والإنساني المذكورين أعلاه هو أولاً القدرة على استحداث النموذج فالإنسان قادر على اختراع وابتكار هذا النموذج ، في حين أن النموذج المحاسبي هو تمثيل لنموذج سبق استحداثه في ذهن الإنسان ، وثانياً في أنواع الاستنتاجات التي يمكن استخلاصها من النموذج فالإنسان قادر على استعمال أنواع مختلفة من العمليات الذهنية مثل الابتكار ( Innovation ) والاختراع ( Creativity ) والاستنتاج بأنواعه ( Reasoning ) في حين أن العمليات المحاسبية تقتصر على استنتاجات محدودة طبقاً لبديهيات وقوانين متعارف عليها يتم برمجتها في البرامج نفسها. 
ويتركز أصل علم الذكاء الاصطناعي في أبحاث بحتة ونظرية تدرس أساليب تمثيل النماذج في ذاكرة الحاسب الآلي ( Model Representation ) وطرق البحث والتطابق بين عناصرها ( Search & Match Methods ) واختزال أهداف بها ( Goal reduction ) وإجراء أنواع الاستنتاجات المختلفة (Reasoning ) مثل الاستنتاج عن طريق المنطق ( Logic ) أو عن طريق المقارنة ( Analogy ) أو عن طريق الاستقراء ( Induction ). 

ومن أهم أساليب تمثيل هذه النماذج هو استخدام القوانين ( Rules ) التي تحكم مجالا من المجالات ، فلو كانت أنواع الفاكهة مثلاً هي مجال بحثنا فإنه يمكننا كتابة القانون التالي إذا كان النبات فاكهة وكان لونها أحمر فهي غالباً تفاح ويحتوي هذا القانون على قسمين : القسم الشرطي (Premise ) المتمثل في " إذا كان النبات فاكهة وكان لونها أحمر والقسم الاستنتاجي أو الفعلي ( Action ) المتمثل في فهي غالباً تفاح. 
وباستخدام عدد كبير من هذه القوانين عن موضوع معين فإننا ننشئ نموذجاً ضمنياً يخزن الحقائق عن موضوع البحث ، ويمكن استخدامه في التعامل مع الأحداث والخروج باستنتاجات عن موضوع البحث ، ويعتبر هذا النوع من التمثيل من الأساليب الشائعة نظراً لسهولة تطبيقه إلا أنه يعتبر تمثيلاً بسيطاً ولكن يعجز في كثير من الأحيان عن تمثيل جميع أنواع النماذج واستخراج جميع أنواع الاستنتاجات المعروفة. 
ويعتبر أسلوب شبكات المعاني ( Semantic Networks ) أيضاً من الأساليب الشائعة في تمثيل النماذج وهو يتخلص في إنشاء شبكة من العلاقات بين عناصر النموذج. أما ثالث أنواع أساليب التمثيل الشائعة فهو ما يسمى بتمثيل الإطارات (frame Representation ) والذي يمكن اعتباره نوعاً خاصاً من تمثيل شبكات المعاني. 

ونتج من معامل أبحاث الذكاء الاصطناعي تقنيات عديدة مازال بعضها في الأطوار الأولى من الدراسة والبحث ، في حين وصل البعض الآخر إلى نضج نسبي أدى إلى تطوير أنظمة جديدة عملية تعالج مشاكل واقعية كان يعتبر من المستحيل معالجتها بأساليب البرمجة التقليدية ، ويعتبر مجال " الذراع الآلية الذكية ( Smart Robot ) وأنظمة الخبراء ( Expert Systems ) أهم مجالين من هذه المجالات وفيما يلي نبذة مبسطة لهاتين التقنيتين وإمكاناتهما: 

الذراع الآلية الذكية : استخدمت الذراع الآلية مؤخراً في المصانع للقيام بالأعمال الروتينية التي تحتاج إلى قوة عضلية ولا تتطلب عمليات أو أنشطة ذهنية معقدة مثل عمليات اللحام والدهان في مصانع السيارات. وقد اعتمد تشغيل هذه الأذرعة على دقة وسرعة أنظمة التحكم ( Control Systems ) التي تعمل بواسطة أجهزة الحاسب الآلي ، وكان اليابانيون أول من استعمل هذه الأذرعة بصورة موسعة في صناعة السيارات والذي نتج عنه غزو اليابان للأسواق العالمية بسيارات ذات جودة عالية وأسعار منافسة. 
ولا تستخدم الأذرعة الآلية في التصنيع فوائد عديدة فهي لا تطالب بإجازات أسبوعية أو سنوية أو عرضية ولاتكل ولا تتعب من العمل ولا تتوقف إلا لفترات الصيانة ، كما أنها تستطيع العمل في مصانع غير مكيفة أو مضاءة إضاءة غير قوية ، وفي هذا توفير للطاقة ، ثم إنها لا ترفع الدعاوي ، ولا تطالب بتعويضات إذا تعرضت خطأ أو عمداً إلى غازات سامة أو مواد كيماوية ضارة ، وأخيراً فهي لا تحتاج إلى مرافق مساندة مثل دور الحضانة وصالات الطعام والصالات الرياضية وغيرها مما يطالب به العمال ، وليس من الصعب طبعاً ترجمة كل هذه المزايا إلى توفير كبير في تكلفة الإنتاج وفي السيطرة على الطاقة الإنتاجية للمصانع بحيث تتناسب مع قوى العرض والطلب للسوق ، وذلك بدون اللجوء إلى تسريح العمال لبضعة أسابيع أو شهور أو في وضع ورديات إضافية. 

ومع تطور أنظمة التحكم الآلية وازدياد قدرة الحاسبات الآلية التي تشغلها ازدادت قدرات الذراع الآلية وأصبحت تقوم بأعمال دقيقة ومركبة كصنع شرائح الميكرو كمبيوتر وغيرها من الأعمال التي تتطلب أنظمة تحكم معقدة وصعبة ، إلا أن هذه الأعمال كانت محدودة بما يمكن إنجازه باستخدام أساليب البرمجة التقليدية وقد أدى إدخال أساليب الذكاء الاصطناعي في برمجة هذه الأذرع إلى فتح أفاق جديدة لم تكن ممكنة من قبل ، فأصبحنا اليوم نتكلم عن أذرع تستعمل الرؤية الإلكترونية ( Electronic Vision ) في فرز المنتجات وفي تحريك الذراع ( أو عدة أذرع ) في حيز ضيق بأسلوب مرن يتناسب مع متغيرات البيئة التي يعمل بها . ويتلخص أسلوب الرؤية الإلكترونية في تحويل الصورة الإلكترونية المكونة من نقاط ( Pixels ) سوداء أو بيضاء إلى خطوط وأضلاع متصلة لتكوين صورة ، ثم مقارنة خصائص الصورة الناتجة بالنماذج المخزونة سابقاً في الجهاز. ويمكن بهذه الطريقة التعرف مثلاً على صورة الطائرة من أجنحتها وذيلها ، وتمييز المطار بمدرجات إقلاع الطائرات ، والمسجد من مئذنته وهكذا وتتمثل صعوبة الرؤية الإلكترونية في اختلاف الصورة مع اختلاف الإضاءة المسلطة على الجسم ووقوع الظل على أجزاء منه ، ولتقنية الرؤية الإلكترونية تطبيقات عديدة في مجالات توجيه الصواريخ والطائرات والتوابع ( الأقمار الصناعية ) ومجالات التجسس بالإضافة طبعاً لمجال الأذرع الآلية. 

ومن أشهر الأنظمة التي تستعمل الرؤية الإلكترونية في المجال الصناعي هو نظام كون سيت Consight المستخدم الآن في شركة جنرال موتورز للسيارات بكندا والذي يسمح للذراع الآلية الذكية بفرز قوالب محركات السيارة " Engine Casts " أثناء مرورها أمامه على الحزام المتحرك تحت إضاءة معينة . وبعد تحليل الضوء تقوم الذراع باستخراج القوالب التي لاتتفق والمواصفات المطلوبة. 

ويمثل استعمال أكثر من ذراع واحدة في حيز ضيق صعوبة فنية كبيرة نظراً لخطورة اصطدام بعضها ببعض ، كما أن التنسيق بينها في التعاون على إنجاز عمل ما له مشاكله الفنية نظراً لضرورة متابعة كل ذراع وما يقوم به من عمل بالإضافة إلى ما أنجز غيره من أعمال . وقد أقتصر استعمال الأذرع الآلية إلى عهد قريب على استخدام كل ذراع على حدة ، حيث أن استخدام أكثر من زراع واحدة في إنجاز مهمة مركبة يحتاج إلى أنظمة آلية جديدة ومعقدة تقوم برسم الخطة العامة للحركة وتقوم باستنتاج الخطوات المنطقية التي يجب أن تنفذها كل ذراع ، وبالتالي فهي أنظمة تحتاج إلى الذكاء الاصطناعي وأساليبه في استحداث نماذج محاسبية للبيئة وتخزين قوانين وأسس الحركة المطلوبة ورغم ظهور بعض الأنظمة الآلية تمكن الذراع الآلية من الحركة الذاتية مثل نظام " ستربس Strips " إلا أن معظم هذه الأنظمة ما زال في أطوار البحث والتطوير. 

أنظمة الخبراء (Expert Systems ) 
لفظ الخبير مشتق من الخبرة ، وهو الشخص المتمرس الذي مر بتجارب عديدة صقلت فهمه لمجال من المجالات وأغنت فكرة بمعلومات اختص بها دون غيره ، وميزته عن أنداده من المختصين في المجال وبذلك استحق لفظ خبير. وتهدف أنظمة الخبراء ( Expert Systems ) إلى تطوير برامج محاسبية تستطيع تحليل الأحداث والمواقف في مجال من المجالات والوصول إلى نفس الاستنتاجات أو النتائج التي يصل لها الخبير. 
ويتم ذلك عن طريق استحداث نموذج محاسبي يوازي النموذج الذهني الذي لدى الخبير وخزن المعلومات به ، وقد دلت الأبحاث على أن المعلومات التي يستخدمها الخبير في عمله تنقسم إلى قسمين رئيسيين : الأول خاص بالمعلومات الشائعة في هذا المجال مثل الحقائق والقوانين ( facts ) المتعرف عليها والمقبولة لجميع المختصين ( Heuristics ) التي يتميز بها الخبير عن غيره والتي قد تكون على شكل علاقة مثلا بين لون البشرة ونسبة الكوليسترول في الدم ، أو الشكل الانسيابي لعينة صخرية ونسبة الترسبات المعدنية فيها. 
وهذه القوانين يستخلصها الخبير من التجارب التي مر بها وتقوم بتوجيه بحثه ودراسته للحالة المعروضة عليه ومساعدته في الوصول إلى النتائج المطلوبة ، وقد تختلفه هذه القوانين التخصصية من خبير إلى آخر. 

كانت الورقة العلمية التي تقدم بها البروفيسور فايجنباوم ( faygenbaum ) خبير الذكاء الاصطناعي في جامعة ستانفورد لمؤتمر الذكاء الاصطناعي العالمي لعام 1977 م أكبر الأثر في توجيه هذا العلم الجديد ، فقد طرح البروفيسور فكرة أن قوة أنظمة الخبراء تنبع من المعرفة Knowledge التي تختزنها وليس من قدرتها على تمثيل النماذج والقيام بعمليات استنتاجية ، ومن هذه النظرية ركزت الأبحاث الجديدة على استخلاص المعرفة من الخبراء عوضاً عن التركيز على الطرق المختلفة للتمثيل والعمليات الاستنتاجية المعقدة ، وهما موضوعان لم يتم تكوين نظريات متكاملة عنهما بعد وبالتالي فهما يعانيان من قصور في تطبيقاتهما العملية. 

ومن أوائل أنظمة الخبراء التي تطورت حتى الآن نظام مايسن Mycin لتحليل وعلاج وأمراض الدم المعدية ، وقد طور هذا النظام في جامعة ستانفورد حيث أحتوت قاعدة معلوماته على نحو ( 400 ) قانون تربط العوارض المحتملة للمرض بالاستنتاجات الممكنة ، وقد قورنت النتائج المستخرجة من نظام مايسن في كثير من تحليلاته على مستوى الأطباء الموجودين في اللجنة! 

ويعتبر نظام بروسبكتر Prospector أيضاً من أنجح الأنظمة التي طورت حتى الآن حيث قام باكتشاف ترسبات معدن الموليبدنم -Molybdenum في ولاية واشنطن بالولايات المتحدة الأماكن التي قرر الخبراء عدم جدوى البحث فيها ! وقد بلغت قيمة هذا الاكتشاف نحو مائة مليون دولار أمريكي. 

ومجال أنظمة الخبراء هو حديث الساعة في مجال الذكاء الاصطناعي ، وذلك نظراً لكونها أنجح التطبيقات العملية لهذا العلم الجديد ، وتوجد اليوم شركات عديدة تسوق مايسمى بقشرة أو هيكل النظام Expert Shells وهي أنظمة تسهل عملية تمثيل النماذج المحاسبية وتخزن قوانينها ومن ثم إجراء الاستنتاجات عنها بصورة آلية ، وبذلك يتم التركيز على استخلاص المعرفة من الخبير أو الخبراء ووضعها في قوانين ( Rules ) تناسب وأسلوب عمل هيكل النظام المختار ، وتسمى هذه العملية بهندسة المعرفة (Knowledge Engineering ) كما يسمى الذين يقومون بها مهندسي المعرفة ( Knowledge Engineers ) ويوجد حالياً في الأسواق هياكل أنظمة خبراء عديدة تختلف في نقاط تفوقها وضعفها وفي أسعارها ومجالات تطبيقها ، كما ظهرت أخيراً هياكل أنظمة تعمل على الحاسب الشخصي وبأسعار مقبولة نسبياً مما يشير إلى قرب وصول هذه الأنظمة إلى الأسواق التجارية بأسعار منافسة. 

ورغم النجاح الذي حققته كثير من هذه الأنظمة فإنه يجب أن نتوخى الحذر وعدم التسليم لكل ما يخرج من هذه الأنظمة من نتائج أو استنتاجات ، كما يجب الابتعاد عن الخوض في توقعات خيالية عن قدراتها. والذي يجب توضيحه هو أن هذه الأنظمة لا يمكن أن تحل محل الخبير نهائياً ، وأنه على الرغم من أن كثيراً من النتائج التي تتوصل لها الأنظمة تتطابق أو حتى تفوق النتائج التي قد يصل لها الخبير إلا أن هذه الأنظمة تستخلص قوتها من التركيز على موضوع معين ومحدود لمجال من المجالات وأنه كلما أتسع نطاق هذا الموضوع ضعفت قدرتها الاستنتاجية والعكس صحيح. ومن ذلك فإن أنظمة الخبراء ذات فائدة كبيرة ما دامت تستخدم في من قبل شخص مختص بموضوع مجال البحث ومطلع على الأساليب والتحاليل التي يستخدمها النظام في الوصول إلى استنتاجاته ، وهي مفيدة في يد " أنصاف الخبراء " ذوي المعرفة الجديدة للموضوع إلا أنها قد تؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية ، فمثلاً إذا وضع نظام مثل نظام Reactor الذي يحلل أخطاء المفاعلات النووية في يد شخص لايعرف عن المفاعلات النووية شيئاً وتصور هذا الشخص أنه بذلك أصبح خبيراً وبدأ يعبث بالمفاتيح فإن النتائج سوف تكون خطيرة بلا شك. 

ولأنظمة الخبراء مجالات معينة أثبتت قدرتها فيه أكثر من غيرها فقد اشتهرت في التخطيط Planning وفي تحليل العوارض وتحديد الأخطاء Diagnostics وفي التصميم Design وفي القيادة والسيطرة Command and Control وغيرها من المجالات المتخصصة التي تم فهم العمليات المطلوبة لها ، والتي تتناسب والقدرات التمثيلية والاستنتاجية لهياكل الأنظمة المستخدمة ، نستنتج من كل ماتقدم أن أنظمة الخبراء أو الأحرى نظم قواعد المعرفة Knowledge Base Systems كما يفضل كثير من الباحثين تسميتها - هي أنظمة جديدة ذات قدرات تفوق بمراحل قدرات الأنظمة الآلية التقليدية حيث أن لها القدرة على الحصول على الاستنتاجات بمعلومات متناقضة وغير مكتملة Incomplete and Inconsistent knowledge وهي بذلك تحاكي الخبراء والقادة العسكريين الذين غالباً ما يتخذون القرارات تحت هذه الظروف ، وهي تقنية عملية مفيدة مادامت تستخدم من قبل المختصين وطبقت في المجالات التي تتناسب مع حدود معرفتنا لقدراتها. 

تفوق النظام الخبير / الذكاء الاصطناعي على برامج الحاسبة التقليدية : 
يختلف النظام الخبير عن البرامج الاعتيادية في الحاسب في أن المعرفة وثيقة الصلة بموضوع معين وأساليب الاستفادة من هذه المعرفة مندمجة مع بعض . في النظام الخبير يبدو نموذج حل المشكلة كقاعدة معرفة قائمة بذاتها بدلا من أن يكون جزءا من البرنامج العام وبهذا يكون بإمكان النظام الخبير إدخال بيانات إلى القائمة الايعازات بطريقة إلى المعرفة المتوفرة من دون الحاجة إلى إعادة البرمجة . 
وبهذا يمكننا القول أن برنامج الحاسب التقليدي ينظم المعرفة بمستويين هما البيانات , قاعدة المعرفة , والسيطرة . ومن هنا نجد الاختلاف بين النظام الخبير والذكاء الاصطناعي عن برامج الحاسبة التقليدية في : 
حل المسائل التي ليست لها طريقة حل مسبقة :-
1. كونها تعمل بالرموز بدلا من الأرقام وبهذا تفتح المجالات الجديدة لمعالجتها بواسطة الحاسبة. 
2. الاستدلال ( reasoning ) وطريقة البحث التقنية ( heurhstigs ) . 
3. كونها تتعامل مع اللغات المبنية على المفسر ( interpretere ) وليس المترجم ( compler ) , حيث تسمح للتعابير المبنية على المفاهيم الصعبة في اللغات التقليدية . والتعبير عن المشكلة بلغة الذكاء الاصطناعي وهي ( lis, prolog ) , والتي تتحول إلى إجراءات خلال التنفيذ وبهذا لا يكون على المبرمج أن يعرف مسبقا الحل أو النتيجة . 
من هذا تبين انه ليس كل نظام خبير يستند إلى قاعدة المعرفة هو نظام خبير ولكن أن يمتلك القدرة على التفسير والوصول إلى القرارات وطلب معلومات إضافية كما يفعل الإنسان الخبير في عملية التفسير والتحليل والتحري وخاصة في المجالات التي تكون فيها الحقائق كاملة أو غير أكيدة . 

v خواص النظام الخبير/ الذكاء الاصطناعي :-
§ تستخدم أسلوب مقارن للأسلوب البشري في حل المشكلات المعقدة 
§ تتعامل مع الفرضيات بشكل متزامن وبدقة وسرعة عالية 
§ وجود حل متخصص لكل مشكلة ولكل فئة متجانسة من المشاكل 
§ تعمل بمستوى علمي واستشاري ثابت لا تتذبذب
§ يتطلب بناؤها تمثيل كميات هائلة من المعارف الخاصة بمجال معين 
§ تعالج البيانات الرمزية غير الرقمية من خلال عمليات التحليل والمقارنة المنطقية 

v دوافع اللجوء للنظم الخبيرة / الذكاء الاصطناعي : 
§ لأنها تهدف لمحاكاة الإنسان فكرا وأسلوبا .
§ لإثارة أفكار جديدة تؤدي إلى الابتكار .
§ لتخليد الخبرة البشرية . 
§ توفير اكثر من نسخة من النظام تعوض عن الخبراء .
§ غياب الشعور بالتعب والملل .
§ تقليص الاعتماد على الخبراء البشر . 
§ معمارية النظام الخبير / الذكاء الاصطناعي : 

يتكون من ثلاثة مكونات أساسية :
أ‌- قاعدة المعرفة ( knowledge base ) غالبا ما يقاس مستوى أداء النظام بدلالة حجم ونوعية قاعدة المعرفة التي يحتويها وتتضمن قاعدة المعرفة :
1. الحقائق المطلقة : تصف العلاقة المنطقية بين العناصر والمفاهيم ومجموعة الحقائق المستندة إلى الخبرة والممارسة للخبراء في النظام .
2. طرق حل المشكلات وتقديم الاستشارة .
3. القواعد المستندة على صيغ رياضية .

ب‌- منظومة آلية الاستدلال(gine inferenceen ) وهي إجراءات مبرمجة تقود إلى الحل المطلوب من خلال ربط القواعد والحقائق المعينة تكوين خط الاستنباط والاستدلال
ت‌- واجهة المستفيد( user interface ) وهي الإجراءات التي تجهز المستفيد بأدوات مناسبة للتفاعل مع النظام خلال مرحلتي التطوير والاستخدام .

v اللغات المستخدمة في النظام الخبير/ الذكاء الاصطناعي 
يمكن استخدام لغات البرمجية التقليدية والتي تتوافر فيها خاصية الاستدعاء الذاتي للمعالجة , وأيضا ارتبط بناء الأنظمة على لغات متخصصة تم تطويرها في تطبيقات الذكاء الصناعي ومن أهم اللغات لغة lisp و لغة prolog حيث تم تحديدها للمرحلة الأولي لمشروع الجيل الخامس للحاسبات في اليابان وتميل إلى الوصفية اكثر من كونها لغات إجرائية .
أما لغةkrl-netl-klone التي تعتمد تقنية شبكات دلالات الألفاظ وتعتمد لمعالجة استرجاع المعارف في أنظمة الخبرة .

v استخدام النظم الخبيرة / الذكاء الاصطناعي في المكتبات ومراكز المعلومات
هناك إجماع في الرأي بان النظم الخبيرة / الذكاء الاصطناعي ستكون تكنولوجيا جديدة يبحث فيها المتخصصون في مجال المكتبات والمعلومات عن الطرق المفيدة لاستخدامها واستثمارها لتسهيل أعمالهم وتحسين نوعية خدماتهم وخبراتهم الخاصة , فلقد استغل المتخصصون هذه التكنولوجيا وقاموا بإنتاج العديد من النظم في الخزن والاسترجاع وفي الفهرسة والتكشيف والاستخلاص والأعمال المرجعية فالمتخصصون يجب ان تتوفر لديهم الخبرة, والتفاعل مع مظاهر الحياة المختلفة ومهارات أخرى مثل التصنيف, الخبرة الأكاديمية , إجراء المقابلات , بناء الكانز, المعرفة باحتياجات المستفيدين. 

نماذج من أنظمة المستخدمة : 
§ Coder مشروع طور من قبل fox غرضه تطوير قاعدة من معرفة تشتمل على تحليل الوثائق واسترجاعها ويتألف من فرعين:
§ نظام فرعي تحليلي ( يتعلق بإدخال ومعالجة وتمثيل الوثائق الجديدة )
§ نظام فرعي استرجاعي ( يسمح باسترجاع وثيقة أو جزء منها 
§ Rebeic نظام يبحث في أنماط الكلمات ضمن نصوص البحث الآلي المباشر, بدلا من استرجاع وثائق مكشفة مسبقا قاعدة المعرفة اعتمدت على ruies وصعوبته كونه يوفر قواعد متخصصة لكل مستفيد.
§ Esscape مشروع تم فيه بناء نظامين خبيرين في فهرسة المكتبة والعمل الرئيسي اختبار نقاط وصول لتحديد المداخل الرئيسية والإضافية والاستنتاج هو إمكانية استخدام النظام في الفهرسة لانتاج القيود الببلوغرافية الصحيحة ويكون مفيد أيضا في الأعمال غير التقليدية.
§ Gemi هو نظام خبير تم تطبيقه في مجال استرجاع المعلومات وانه مبني على القواعد + rule base وباستخدام حاسبة مايكروية متوافقة حيث يمكن المستفيد من معرفة المرجع في مجال اهتمامه مع توفير ببليوغرافية مع مستخلص لجميع المراجع المتوافرة في المكتبات الجامعية . وقد طبق هذا النظام في العراق في حقل المكتبات والمعلومات وقد تم الأخذ بعين الاعتبار عند تطبيق النظام – طبيعة المستفيد ومستواه الثقافي – مستفيدون مالوفون أم اعتياديون – المهنة

الخلاصة :
الذكاء الاصطناعي هو اسم اطلق على مجموعة من الأساليب والطرق الجديدة في برمجة الأنظمة المحاسبية والتي يمكن أن تستخدم لتطوير أنظمة تحاكي بعض عناصر ذكاء الإنسان وتسمح لها بالقيام بعمليات استنتاجية عن حقائق وقوانين يتم تمثيلها في ذاكرة الحاسب . ولا يزال كثير من نظريات هذا العلم الجديد تحت بحث وتطوير إلا أن هناك بعض التقنيات المعتمدة عليه بدأت تخرج للمجال العلمي ، وقد أثبتت فعاليتها حيث أنجزت أعمال كان من شبه المستحيل القيام بها باستعمال البرمجة التقليدية ، ومن هذه التقنيات الجديدة تقنية الذراع الآلية الذكية Smart Robot وأنظمة الخبراء Expert Systems وتركز التقنية الأولى على تزويد الذراع الآلي بالرؤية الإلكترونية والقدرة على التخطيط والقيام بأعمال مركبة ومعقدة قد تحتاج إلى أكثر من ذراع التعاون عليها. وتركز تقنية أنظمة الخبراء على استخلاص المعرفة التي يستخدمها الخبراء في مجال ما وتخزينها واستخدامها في الوصول لاستنتاجات توازي تلك التي يصل لها الخبير. 
​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عليلى بشير (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2008)

اشكر كل من مر هنا 

و بالتوفيق 

و احلي التحيات


----------



## عبد الحليم أحمد ال (13 يوليو 2010)

أرديكم أن تدلوني على كود البرنامج الخبير Mycin لتشخيص امراض الدم المعدية 
و شكرا جزيلا ووفقكم الله


----------



## rahma moaa (28 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايزة اختبارات ذكاء


----------



## MIRAGE_1991 (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا كتير:76:
موضوع رائع:75:


----------



## nour777 (19 فبراير 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## حسن تقانة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

باركه الله فيك


----------



## سالم عباس (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

